# New not new



## $Pinit2Winit$ (Sep 21, 2016)

Soo I'm not new I can't log into my last account which was AvA182. I tried to reset it but its not sending me a reset email. Can someone help me?! Anyways glad to be back and looking to actually do a good clean run again and actually log it this time lol. Don't think I'll be with anything right now maybe start with superdmz3 the next time and that's it. Idkkkk got mixed feelings and last lab I knew burnt many and haven't been back sense really. I talked with a few after the fact but eventually got busy in life and partying and slacking and you know the rest. Pce✌


----------



## Imporium Labs (Sep 27, 2016)

Pm administrator bro he can help u 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 10, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2017)

welcome


----------



## CrazySteroids (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------

